# Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters



## Big Fins (8. Mai 2007)

Wer jetzt einen ellenlangen Bericht erwartet, bin kein begnadeter Schreiber. 
Aber soviel, es war heiß, es war feucht und die Fische groß. :m
Wie immer war der BungSamRan Objekt meiner Begierde, ok nicht nur. :g
Bevor ich aber zum Hauptteil meines Angeltrips komme, stand erstmal Muskeltraining mit einigen Mekong Catfish auf dem Programm, außerdem wollte mein Bekannter die AHF Leitner in Aktion sehen um sie für den Arapaima beurteilen zu können. Fazit, stark genug aber eindeutig zu lang mit 2,50m um einen Fisch im Pfahlwald des BSR zu folgen, die Einsicht in diese Tatsache viel schwer, ich mußte aber eingestehen, der Experte dafür stand vor mir und er sollte recht behalten. Nun wurde der Ansitz auf Arapaima auf mein letztes Urlaubswochende gelegt,   recht Riskant aber eine goldwerte Entscheidung, die Temperatur war erstaunlich angenehm. Wir starteten unseren 1. Tag am Freitag Nachmittag, gegen 17:00Uhr. Zuvor erstand ich noch eine gute Jiggingrute im 7SeasProShop direkt am See. So eine 5.6feet Tenryu ist schon ein echter Prügel, in Kombination mit einer 20.000 Stella glaubt man es sogar es mit MobyDick aufnehmen zu können. :q
Die Köder der beiden Ruten wurden ausgebracht und sich abseits postiert. Ein erster Zupfer nach 20 Min an meiner Rute, doch die Schnurr schlafft wieder ab, cool down.
Nach weiteren 10 Min wieder an meiner Rute, jetzt strafft sich die Schnurr wieder, doch diesmal stärker, immer mehr und mehr, mein Bekannter hat's simultan bemerkt und gibt mir Instruktionen, ich bin so aufgeregt, ich vergesse fast alles um mich herum, nur der Fisch, mein Bekannter und ich.
Ich spanne die Schnurr und setzte einen mächtigen Anhieb wegen des harten Maules des Arapaima. In diesem Moment gibt es eine mächte Welle, als ob jemand eine Handgranate ins Wasser geworfen hätte und dann....shit, was ist das, keine Widerstand, das dicke Shockleader ist komplett weg, gerissen am Verbindungsknoten. :c
Der weitere Verlauf brachte keine weiteren Kontakte an diesem Tag, gegen 20:30Uhr dann erstmal Ende. Am nächsten Tag dann Verabredet für 7:30Uhr.
Morgend's ging es dann los, ich fuhr den dicken Toyota SUV über die alte Rama-9 Brücke des Chaopraya Flusses und ich wusste, der Tag ist meiner. 
Nach einem ersten Kaffee am BSR wartete ich auf meinen Bekannten, der sich etwas Zeit ließ, na was soll's ich war eh noch ziemlich schlaff, in Gedanken eher im Lummerland als am BSR. #u
So 15min nach mir war er dann da und fingen sofort mit den Vorbereitungen an, die Ruten wurden fertig gemacht und ausgebracht. Ich wählte die selbe Stelle wie am Vortag, die andere Rute meines Bekannten wurde jedoch woanders ausgelegt. Dann ging es, zu meinem großen Schreck Schlag auf Schlag. Am Köder der anderen Rute schien sich was zu regen, unser zweiter Begleiter nahm die Rute und setzte einen, für meine Begriffe hauchzarten Anhieb. Ich war zu weit weg und der Anhieb muß schnell erfolgen, da der Arapaima ansonsten den Köder schnell tief schluckt, das wäre ein Desaster, nun gut. Er übergab mir die Rute und zog sich bis auf die Unterhose aus, nein nicht aus Freude, sondern um dem Fisch durch den Pfahldschungel zu folgen, wo es nötig war reichte ich die Rute meinem Guide herunter um sie auf der anderen Seite zB des Steges wieder entgegen zu nehmen. 
Der Fisch war ca 50m durch die Pfahlbauten gezogen, anschließend zog er ins Freiwasser, es konnte losgehen. 
Der Fisch legt einen Wahnsinns Run hin, die Bremse der kleinen 8000er Biomaster kreischte nur so. Mein Bekannter versicherte mir aber zuvor, die Bremse ist nicht original, sondern "etwas" aufgemotzt. 
Beim Drill war ich aber mit meinen Gedanken voll beim Fisch, was wird er machen, denn er verhält sich sehr merkwürdig. Plötzlich macht er kehrt und kommt direkt auf mich zu um dann wieder einen Run in eine andere Richtung hinzulegen. Nicht aber ohne mir vorher seine herrliche Zeichnung zu zeigen, es läuft mir ein wohliger Schauer den Rücken hinunter, herrlich. Dann macht er wieder kehrt um einen beeindruckenden Sprung hinzulegen, meinen Bekannten macht das sichtlich nervös, aber ich habe die Situation im Griff, lasse die Rute während des Sprunges leicht angespannt, bloß nicht zu hart drillen oder die Schnurr durchhängen lassen. So geht das eine ganze Weile, bis der Fisch sichtlich müde wird, die etwas ältere Jiggingrute meines Bekannten hat gute Arbeit geleistet. 
Der Fisch kommt in Ufernähe, die von überall herbei geeilten Angler kriegen fast Freudentränen in den Augen, doch meine Aufmerksamkeit galt dem Fisch, und was für einer. :k
Ich war so konzentriert die Fluchten des Arapaima zu parieren, dass ich völlig vergaß meine Beinstellung hier und da anzupassen. |peinlich
Den der Arapaima kann etwas besonderes, er kann rückwärtz schwimmen, was er mir auch mehrmals demonstrierte und mich sehr verdutzte.
Dann rollte er im Wasser, Kopf über und das ist ziemlich verwirrend.
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/597/dieflutpg4.jpg​
Allmählig wurde der Riese müde und ich begann ihn vorsichtig in meine Richtung zu drillen. Urplötzlich fängt dieser Bursche noch einen Lebensfunken ein und quittiert mir mein Vorhaben mit hammerharten Kopfschlägen, die mich erahnen lassen, Vorsicht. Doch der Fisch ist mittlerweile müde und zeigt seine Flanke.
Jetzt hatten wir pötzlich viel mehr helfende Hände und neugierige Köpfe um uns herum als mir lieb war, ich übernahm einen Kescher und wir buchsieren den Fisch in die beiden riesigen Kescher.
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/5209/imnetz3iv2.jpg
Die Rute immernoch bereit, sollte sich der Fisch nochmals aus dem Kescher befreien. 
Langsam wurde der Fisch ins seichte Wasser bugsiert und vom Haken befreit, um das Verletzungsrisiko auszuschließen, für beide Seiten. 



Dann war es soweit:
http://img485.*ih.us/img485/4903/totalerb9.jpg

​


----------



## Big Fins (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Das Gewicht wurde auf ca 90kg geschätzt. Anschließend wurde der Fisch unter Beobachtung in seinen See entlassen.
Den restlichen Tag verbrachte ich mit "Standartfischen" am See. Jetzt konnte ich auch wieder meine AHF DynaCast einsetzen und noch einen Haufen schöner Fische erbeuten, unter anderem diesen schönen Chaopraya Catfisch:
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/3657/chaoprayacateh3.jpg


Danach erbeutete ich diesen feisten Giant Mekong Catfish, ca 30kg: 

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/8350/buek3011kk8.jpg

Ich verlor allerdings einen ziemlich großen Mekong Catfish, so einen Druck hatte ich noch nicht erlebt, unglaublich. Schließlich brauch der Wirbel des Futterkorbes.
Für nächstes mal werden die Dinger handgefertigt, das passiert nicht noch mal. #q
Damit ist auch schon der kurze Einblick in meine BSR Tour bendet. Ich hoffe euch gefällts ein wenig​
​


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Boah, was ein riesen Fisch!!! Und diese Färbung!
Genial, mir fehlen die Worte...#6 #6 #6 
Da kannste aber mächtig stolz sein!

Mega digges Petry Heil! #r


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Ui, ging ja noch weiter!:q 

Hammermäßig die Fische!

Sehn zwar bissl außerirdisch aus, aber der Drill ist bestimmt echt ein Kracher...|rolleyes |supergri 

Kann man diese Monster essen?
Oder werden die von den Einheimischen auch wieder reingesetzt?
Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt!


----------



## Stutenandy (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Meine Güte haben die da Fische :k

Petri zu DEN Fischen


----------



## Big Fins (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hallo Dirk, Fische werden wieder zurück gesetzt. Man kann aber auch einen Mekong Catfish fangen und behalten, Kilo zu ca 6€, natürlich als ganzes.
Hier noch einige Impressionen des Tages. :q
​


----------



## FalkenFisch (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Muss wohl eher heißen Return from the Monsters:q

Petri zu diesem Wahnsinnsfisch! Die Optik des Arapaima ist echt wunderschön.

Und was man dort so unter "Standardfischen" versteht . . .|uhoh:

War bestimmt einer geile Zeit!


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Goiler Bericht und die Fotos: Hammer!!!!


----------



## Big Fins (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Danke danke, es ist wirklich mein Traumfisch. Es gibt zwar noch größere im BSR, aber auch wesentlich kleinere. Man sieht die Arapaima im ganzen See umher schweifen, wie hungriege Tiger immer auf der Jagd nach den Tilapia im See.
Mit dem Chaopraya Catfish hatte ich auch wahnsinniges Glück, den es war mein erster überhaupt und auch für meinen Bekannten völlig neu an dem Köder für die Mekong Catfish. Es ist aber ein kleines Exemplar, größere im See sind um die 20-30kg schwer. Trotzdem war ich natürlich sehr erfreut über meinen Fang.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hey ho,

jetzt schnall ich das erst richtig!
Das war ein extra angelegter See mit Besatz wo du geangelt hast!?!
Dachte, das wär an nem Fluß da in Thailand...
Meine Frage um die Entnahme war mehr so gemeint, ob das Fleisch von den Riesen bei den Thai Verwendung findet, oder ob die Fische allgemein wieder zurückgesetzt werden?


----------



## Big Fins (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Bitte keine voreiligen Schlussfolgerungen, nur weil es ein See ist. 
Sämtliche Fische müssen zurück gesetzt werden ( das pöse C&R Wort ist da erstmal Pflicht ). Man kann den Fisch aber auch mitnehmen, kostet aber extra, ca 6€ pro Kilo Fisch. Es wird dann der ganze Fisch berechnet. Der Giant Mekong schmeckt ausgezeichnet. 
Selbst Arapaima lässt sich zubereiten, kostet aber bei einem Fisch wie dem meinen ca 2100-2500€, guten Appetit. |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Na plaa sawai,

ich wollte dich weder angreifen, noch dein Angelerlebnis schmälern! Sieht halt auf den Bildern bissl so aus, als wenn das ne Anlage extra zum fischen auf diese Monster wäre...:m
Und das mit dem Preis bezieht sich dann wohl auch auf die Fische aus der Anlage?
Die gibt es doch auch bestimmt freilebend an Flüssen wie dem Mekong Delta zu fangen?
Da mit nem einheimischen Fischer auf Tour zu gehen, das hat bestimmt auch was!!!


----------



## Big Fins (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Ach was Dirk, kein prob, fühl mich wirklich nicht auf den Schlips getreten.
Ich muß relativ oft erklären, was es mit dem BSR auf sich hat.
Zu schmählern gibt's da auch nix, die Fische sind freilebend, genau wie überall sonst in jedem See, und der ist nicht sehr klein.  Die Fische springen einem wahrlich nicht von allein in den Kescher. Man muss schon wissen, was man da tut.
Der See ist IGFA anerkannt, dh Du kannst dort gefangene Fische ( welchen auch immer ) anmelden. Die Angelbedingungen sind schwierig, glaub es mir.
Der im Mekongfluß lebende Giant M. Catfish ist doch rel. selten geworden durch unzählige Bauten am Fluß. Und jeder Pool einer Fischtreppe für ausgewachsene Fische hätte die Ausmaße einer Elefantenherdenbadewanne.
Mit anderen Worten, es bezahlt keiner außerhalb Thailands. 
Fischen ist zwar möglich im Fluß aber ungemein schwer, die Köder werden von der Strömung einfach weggerissen, völlig Sinnlos es mit mit Baitfischerei da zu versuchen.
Die Fischer fangen die paar Exemplare die sie fangen dürfen daher auch mit Netzen, anders geht es nicht. Der Giant M. Catfish würde mit der Breitseite seines Körper ( Wasserdruck ) und des hohen Gewichtes beinahe jede Angelausrüstung sprengen. 
Grüße und bitte weiter fragen, Antworte gern. #6


----------



## mightyeagle69 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

*Sach nur........

Alterrrrrrrrrrr  Was ein teil...........

Ganzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fettes Petri..............!!! 
*


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Was für eine Rute hast du dort gefischt, also was für ein Wg bzw. LineClass hatte die Rute?
Grüße Chris


----------



## Big Fins (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Wir hatten zwei Ruten, eine mit 30lbs, meine etwas schwerer für bis zu PE8 Braid Line.


----------



## Benny1982 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hammer Bericht, Oberhammer Fische ich bin irgendwie neidisch 

DICKES PETRI!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hast du das Gerät da unten ausgeliehen?
Weil du von modifizierten Rollen geschrieben hast!
Was hat dich der Tripp gekostet?
Du wirst ja sicherlich nicht nur zum Fischen da gewesen sein...


----------



## Big Fins (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Geräte war zu 50% von mir. Die andere Rute war auch nicht geliehen, wir haben einfach zusammen gefischt.
Ich bin nicht explizit zum fischen hin, war einfach mein Urlaub mit Frau da.


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Schöner Bericht und klasse Bilder!

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## Marlin1 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

WOW, plaa, alle Achtung, das sind ja Mörderteile !!:vik: 
Und das so nebenher im Urlaub ! Mein lieber Mann.

Da mußt du wirklich schon Big Game Angeln gehen um
das zu toppen !

Mit IGFA anerkannt meinst du wohl, das schon Weltrekorde aus dem Gewässer anerkannt wurden ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Wirklich toller Bericht!
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Big Fins (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Mit IGFA anerkannt meinst du wohl, das schon Weltrekorde aus dem Gewässer anerkannt wurden ?
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


Genau, wer es unbedingt drauf anlegt, kann es versuchen. Die Fische werden immer größer und schwerer. Aber für mich ist diese Rekordjagd nix, nur Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Heilige ********, ist das ein hammer Fisch!!!
Ich bin noch bis Januar 08 in Neuseeland, fahre dann mit einem Zwischenstopp (3 Wochen) in Thailand wieder zurück nach Deutschland.....
Das passende Gerät für so Biester hab ich (Kingfish sei dank) schon gekauft, ich brauch jetzt nur noch die Adresse von dem "Tümpel" und 'nen Tipp was Köder und Montagen angeht!

Grüsse aus Kiwiland
Moritz


----------



## rob (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

einfach nur klasse!!!
wirklich traum fotos!da bekomm ich richtig lust auf thaifishing:m
der arapaima ist der absolute wahnsinn:m
lg rob


----------



## marlin2304 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hallo plaa Sawai,
super schöne Bilder und guter Bericht#6 .
Kann das sein, daß der Arapaima auch im Amazonas vorkommt?;+ Ich meine, ich habe mal ein Artikel über das Fischen auf Arapaima gelesen, wo sie in Süd-Amerika gefangen werden.


Gruß Marlin|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

:hust: |supergri
Nun ja, sein Ursprung ist Südamerika, aber nun ja, wenn wir heutzutage überall hinreisen, warum nicht auch die Fische. :m


----------



## noworkteam (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

Respekt,wat für ein Oschi....#6 , 

Gruss

Noworkteam...


----------



## Laketrout (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*



MoritzzZZZzzz schrieb:


> Heilige ********, ist das ein , ich brauch jetzt nur noch die Adresse von dem "Tümpel" und 'nen Tipp was Köder und Montagen angeht!
> 
> Hallo
> unter http://www.weinsave.ch/fischen/ findest Du eine Bericht von mir über den Bung Sam Lan, dort ist auch eine Visitenkarten vom See, die Du dem Taxifahrer zeigen kannst und er wird dich hin bringen. Auch tips zur Ausrüstung sind da, ausserdem hat es am See einen Angelshop der Köder und Zapfen und weitere Materialm bietet.
> ...


----------



## Laketrout (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hallo Plaa Sawai
gratruliere zu Arampaima.
Was für Köder hast Du benutzt und wie habt ihr ihn angeboten ?

Konntest Du von deine Namensvettern auch einige landen ?

Peterli Heil
waefi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Schöner Bilderbericht & ein Wahnsinns toller Beifang mal so eben im Urlaub mit der Frau...#6 !

Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

moin waefi und dank auch allen die lesen und posten.
Köder war kein Livebait, wie üblich auf Arapaima, mein Bekannter hat einen anderen Bait, der gut funzt, mir aber in seiner Zusammensetzung unbekannt ist. Hat auf jedenfall was mit Fisch zu tun. Eine Pose war nicht montiert. 
Nein, von meinen Namensvettern hab ich gottseidank nur wenige gefangen, wobei einer kapitale Ausmaße hatte, geschätze 15kg für einen Stripped Catfisch ist schon sehr gut. Im allgemeinen ist der plaa sawai aber unbeliebt ( autsch  ) da er an Land übelst anfängt zu toben, was der Buek ( Mekong Catfish ) eben nicht tut.


----------



## Dorschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Hammerfische!
 Plaa da kann man nur gratulieren!


----------



## uwe103 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bangkok 2007, Return of the Monsters*

Moin Plaa,

riesengroßes PETRI zu diesem herrlichen Arapaima (klasse Aufnahme). Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an der schönen Zeichnung.


----------

